# Whats the best Paint brand & Product line to use as a professional paint contractor?



## Quality Painting (Feb 21, 2011)

*Whats the best Paint brand & Product line to use as a professional paint contractor?*

Hi my name is Josh, I'm new to the forum and just getting into the business. If your a seasoned vet in the business, and you know your stuff, I'd like to know what you think are the best product lines to use as a professional painting contractor. What are the best product lines to use when it comes to Cost vs. user friendly application, durability, color selection, availability ect. 
Any help would be very much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/starting-business-may-help-1371/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thats a hard one to answer due to many variables. Commercial? New Constructio? Repaints? Without knowing what you do? Then theres different opinions. Some like what I use others dont. Some want to Boycott stores, others love them. Anyways, welcome to Paint Talk. Plenty of info here. You may want to go over to introductions, introduce yourself and tell a little about yourself too. Then your more likely to get a response to any questions.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep wood nailed it. Use what works the best for you, fits the price point, and satisfies the customer. Once you try several different brands out, you can join the ranks and complain about how they all suck. 

LOL. And Welcome!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yep wood nailed it. Use what works the best for you, fits the price point, and satisfies the customer. Once you try several different brands out, you can join the ranks and complain about how they all suck.
> 
> LOL. And Welcome!


Busted!

:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

QP,

Like any other manufactured products, different lines & products are good for different situations.

Kinda like asking what is the best Auto manufacturer. All depends on what you need the vehicle to do.


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess I'm partial to Sherwin Williams, just because I've sort of been using them since I started and got to know alot of them at the stores I go to. In the past I've used Pittsburgh and Benjamin but there aren't really any stores of theirs that are close or easy to get in and out of. I still occassionally use BM on interiors that request it.


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

I use Benjamin Moore Eco Spec for walls simply because of the price and the whole 'enviro friendly' thing. I use Benjamin Moore Aura for doors and trim because the coverage and finish is amazing.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mexicans armed with Behr.

win!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Asians armed with evrgard!


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

As long as you stay away from Home Depot or Lowes you'll be fine. Also understand the term "VOC" what it does and how its effect paint performance under different weather condition will make your life easier.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> mexicans armed with Behr.
> 
> win!


Nooo, Behr is too expensive :thumbup:.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

Most brands offer both good products and dogs. Keep to the better products in any line and you should be happy more often then your disappointed. Store locations are a big determining factor to me. A long trip to the store because you came up a gallon short can some times be the difference between finishing today or tomorrow.

Personally I use primarily Glidden products. I buy them from the Glidden store as opposed to big box stores the quality is different.


Jim


----------



## Quality Painting (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you, this was all very helpful.


----------

